# Hello from Michigan



## deadbirddown (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi all,

Not new to hunting but looking to get into archery and bow hunting. Looks like a great forum that will help me to learn quickly.

Jim


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Welcome to AT Michigan brother! Where in Michigan are you?


----------



## deadbirddown (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks BowKil - I am from west metro Detroit. Any recommendations for bow shops in the area?

Thanks


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

deadbirddown said:


> Thanks BowKil - I am from west metro Detroit. Any recommendations for bow shops in the area?
> 
> Thanks


welcome! mjc archery has alot of target stuff, vans in whitmore lake has a lot of everything, and good service.:darkbeer:


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Welcome fellow Michigander! Glad to have you here on ArcheryTalk.com! :thumb:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to AT! :welcome:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jim. Have fun here.


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)

Shot ya a PM DBD..........


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

